# Are these things worth anything?



## Jefferson87

My in laws are renting a Shop that these 2 street sweepers are on. They told me the owner said they could haul them off if they wanted. I went and looked at them today and I am not sure what to do.

My first instinct was to scrap them, but now I am not sure, they are pretty old which is cool, but not sure how much demand there is for them.


----------



## Jefferson87




----------



## Jefferson87

This one looks even older......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love to look at old stuff like that...thanks for posting, I grew up on a property littered with old relics older than my parents, with trees growing through them, my brother and I spent whole summers playing in them and wrenching them apart.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Hold onto the second one. If you were closer I'd buy it.


----------



## xjoedirt55x

Restore them


----------



## tjctransport

the first one is a late 50's mobile, not really worth anything 
the second one looks like a late 40's early 50's elgin. again not really worth anything.


----------



## Huskysteel

They arent typically worth much over scrap value. I know this post is dated but on the off chance your looking to get rid of them feel free to email me. At. [email protected] i have been looking hard for an old 50s mobil


----------



## Philbilly2

What are they worth... what do they weigh? :laugh:

Cool to see, but unless you find someone who wants to restore, they are worth what scrap goes for...


----------



## FredG

Scrape is at a low now, I would say if there in the way and need to get rid of them give them away to someone that has the ability to transport them. They are cool tho because of there age.


----------



## ElginEagle

The second sweeper is an Austin Western from the 50's. The first one is a 2te3 model Mobil. Some of the parts on the Mobil are interchangeable with the last models made before they went out of business in the early 2000's.


----------

